# Amazing Neo Classical Music by Christian Tschuggnall & Michael Edwards



## Lionel Schmitt (May 28, 2022)

Their tracks make up about half what I listened to in the last time.
So I'm spreading the word!

This album was the first in the style they wrote and I was slightly shell-shocked at first. I rarely like anything and this album is full of beauty!!!

Some favorites are Swimming Pools, After Everything and Guiding Lights


And a gorgeous solo album by Christian Tschuggnall. The string writing is super unique.
When The Dust Settles is by far one of the most beautiful examples of complex simplicity IMO, if that makes sense





Rebirth


Intimate, bittersweet and emotive modern scores for piano and string quartet.




www.universalproductionmusic.com





More amazing music in a similar style here. They did 9 tracks, clicking on the title reveals the composers and plays the tracks.
Heavenly Rays is a particularly special one!





Nordic Seasons


Nordic strings and piano in a range of moods for all seasons.




www.universalproductionmusic.com





This album is more dark and modern but also amazing. Perfect thriller/drama pieces!


----------

